# WASPS



## onlyadrafter (Sep 2, 2004)

A woman was sitting in her living room when she noticed a wasp in the room. As she was a bit scared of them she called he husband in from the kitchen to get rid of it.

The woman left the room waiting for her husband to give her the all clear.

After 15 minutes, the husband re-enters the kitchen, where his wife has been hiding and declares 'I've killed two females, and three males, you can go back in now'.

The wife is confused, how do you know what sex the wasps are?

Easy, the man replies, two were on the phone, and three were on the beer can!


----------



## Smitty (Sep 4, 2004)

So the games begin again!

Maybe Von P will link the "Funny Shockwave/Flash Stuff" thread here.

Finally, I can get some good jokes again!

Thanks Drafter!

Smitty


----------



## Von Pookie (Sep 4, 2004)

Actually, *anyone* can get the link to that thread. The other lounge is closed, but that just means it can't be posted in. The threads are still there, though. 

At any rate, here's the old one: http://www.mrexcel.com/board2/viewtopic.php?t=48630


----------

